# Attachments



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

how do I get rid of them


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Bad breath will sometimes do it.

Do you mean email attachments or what?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Took an attorney and a judge to get rid of my last wife..


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

But on a serious note, you're not giving enough information. If you want to delete email attachments, delete the email.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A Craig's list ad perhaps. 
FreeCycle usually works


----------

